# Advice for a light build 16yo to gain some muscle weight



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

Basically I'm new to this, I've been doing fairly light weights for a year but had to stop for a while during an opp. I'm short (5'6") and only 140lbs and my main aim is to gain muscle weight but i don't really want to get onto any supplements as such. Any reply would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Aha sounded like me last year, protein would be an ideal supplement although you said you dont want any, post up your diet and exercise routine  theres alot of people on here that are helpful


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

Cheers man, i'm eating as much protein as i can get my hands on atm! chicken for breakfast... mmmmm... also any recommendations on types of exercises and heaviness of weights i could aim to would be a great help!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its good that you are eating lots of protein but just remember, if you are looking to gain carbs and good fats are just as important










Something like chicken and rice with a handful of nuts or a nice splash of extra virgin olive oil is ok

Listen to this Danlite, if your training is ok, diet IS 90% of it if you learn this now then you learned 5 years before i did

Whats a days food like and whats your routine like?


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Raptor! I'm trying my best to get some quality meat every day and I do normally have a decent amount for dinner and i have fish at least once a week!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Danlite said:


> Thanks Raptor! I'm trying my best to get some quality meat every day and I do normally have a decent amount for dinner and i have fish at least once a week!


How much are we talking? A chicken fillet with your evening meal is not enough, and you say in another thread "without supplements if possible" whats wrong with them? They are not drugs, mass protein shakes for example.... you have one of these and its like eating a meal, except you can drink it in 30 seconds:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-free-250g-boditronics-creatine-4652-p.asp

This is what i use when im bulking, and i recommend this brand to anyone... is there a reason why you don't want supplements? Are you getting 3500 cals from eating your normal food?


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

well i'm a student so i'm not exactly rolling in cash but i would say i'm eating about twice the amount of protein than is the recommended daily amount. I would say on average i'm eating the equivalent of eating 2 chicken fillets for dinner, 10 grams for breakfast and it varies for lunch but probably around 20g. I also drink milk often, around a pint a day! If i had the money i'd be happy to get some protein supplements!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. There's tonnes of info and support here.

I think that it's important that you post an example of a day's diet otherwise other members are going to find it difficult to advise or comment on what you're doing at the moment


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome! I've learnt a lot from this forum and the most important thing I've learned is that diet is key! You'll be surprised at what, how much these boys eat!


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

thanks guys! I understand diet is more or less key. Not gonna lie i'm not eating the best foods but i'm a student so i don't have the amount or quality of food that i would like. So this my average daily diet is: Breakfast (12g protein), Lunch (on average 21g), Dinner (on average at least 25g) with a big 450ml of milk (15g) thats not including snacks which often include stuff like peanuts so overall about 75g with snacks. I probably don't eat enough carbs as i avoid bread and too much pasta. I don't have a consistent diet, i eat whatevers on the table but I always make sure i'm getting the protein i want.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Danlite said:


> thanks guys! I understand diet is more or less key. Not gonna lie i'm not eating the best foods but i'm a student so i don't have the amount or quality of food that i would like. So this my average daily diet is: Breakfast (12g protein), Lunch (on average 21g), Dinner (on average at least 25g) with a big 450ml of milk (15g) thats not including snacks which often include stuff like peanuts so overall about 75g with snacks. I probably don't eat enough carbs as i avoid bread and too much pasta. I don't have a consistent diet, i eat whatevers on the table but I always make sure i'm getting the protein i want.


It's not all about protein though, it's about the carbs and fats too. Can you give a full diet i.e. everything you have in an average day?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Danlite said:


> well i'm a student so i'm not exactly rolling in cash but i would say i'm eating about twice the amount of protein than is the recommended daily amount. I would say on average i'm eating the equivalent of eating 2 chicken fillets for dinner, 10 grams for breakfast and it varies for lunch but probably around 20g. I also drink milk often, around a pint a day! If i had the money i'd be happy to get some protein supplements!


Hey, not sure what you mean when you say you take 10g at breakfast, and 20g at lunch... grams of what?


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

oh thats grams of protein in the food i eat. Erm tbh i'm not that sure I can give you a proper diet analysis because it can be pretty varied from day to day. But if I knew how much carbs or fats would be ideal for my size (5'6" 140lbs) that would be useful because i'd be able to monitor them whilst i eat. My metabolism's high at the moment being a teenager so I don't mind eating extra calories and fat! Thanks!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Danlite said:


> Cheers man, i'm eating as much protein as i can get my hands on atm! chicken for breakfast... mmmmm... also any recommendations on types of exercises and heaviness of weights i could aim to would be a great help!


Btw when you play creamcracker that doesn't count as protein.


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

haha! I might be 16 but I'm not planning on doing that!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Danlite said:


> oh thats grams of protein in the food i eat. Erm tbh i'm not that sure I can give you a proper diet analysis because it can be pretty varied from day to day. But if I knew how much carbs or fats would be ideal for my size (5'6" 140lbs) that would be useful because i'd be able to monitor them whilst i eat. My metabolism's high at the moment being a teenager so I don't mind eating extra calories and fat! Thanks!


Mate no offence but having 10g of protein is a joke, and so is your lunch at 20g... how can you possibly think thats enough?

You need to eat much much much more mate, your in the right place to learn but you aint gonna gain on what you said,

I thought it was a joke lol, never have i heard someone say "well i have 10g of protein" :laugh:

Good luck, and get reading


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Mate no offence but having 10g of protein is a joke, and so is your lunch at 20g... how can you possibly think thats enough?
> 
> You need to eat much much much more mate, your in the right place to learn but you aint gonna gain on what you said,
> 
> ...


I probably sweat 10g of protein ever hour


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> I probably sweat 10g of protein ever hour


Lol i absorb more that 10g protein when stroking my cat


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Its good that you are eating lots of protein but just remember, if you are looking to gain carbs and good fats are just as important
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to say that look great, was that diner? mine just get but in a bowl and mixed around tbh


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

I guess you're at school. When I was in college I would go over to the supermarket and buy 2 pints of milk and down it for the protein. Try it, the day after you work out, do it and then go home and have another pint.


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

yeh i get that 10g is nothing but tbh i'm just not going to be able to get my hands on loads of protein. Thanks for the idea jake, I think i'll probably start doing that if i can! I think i'm gonna need to get a job to buy extra food and starting getting serious about this!


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

there is not that much protein in milk dude. your better off lookin at your diet if you can't afford supplements! you should be able to buy some cheep ones from holland an barrott when they are on sale though....


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Right Danlite your struggling a little here it seems, allot of info and mis comunication can you do the following for me us 

Meal 1 - time - contents

Meal 2 - time - contents

Meal 3 - time - contents

Meal 4 - time - contents

For an average day so for me it's something like

Meal 1 - 8am - 60g Whey protein

Meal 2 - 10am - ON Serious mass 25g Protein 125g Carbs 10g fat - 1 tbsp Crunchy Peanut butter

-------------------------

Along with this can you detail your weekly workout routine.

Mon/Tue/Wed/Thu/Fri/Sat/Sun

for me its:

Mon - Chest/Biceps

Tue - Back

Wed - Rest

Thu - Tricep and Delts

Fri - Legs

Sat & Sun - Rest

Also any excercises you do during these days, rep ranges would be fantastic - once we have this were all in a better position to offer advice 

Holland and barrats sucks for supplements, better off buying online if your short n case - quality and better pricing if you find the right place.

as for milk per pint

1 cup (250ml) whole milk contains 8g protein, 13g carbs & 8g fat for a total of 150kcal. 1 cup also has 290mg calcium & 107g sodium.

Pretty solid really when bulking and can add some easy calories if drank throughout the day


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Im 16 aswell mate, and gaining muscle mass is fairly hard and takes dedication...

I'd say its 75% diet and 25% training, ive been training for a while and my diet is good and clean and last month i only put on one pound, yes one pound from 11stone 5 to 11 stone 6! I've definately increased muscle definition but just not really got any heavier.

Basically because i just wasnt consuming enough, and believe me i am a big eater aswell.. you need to be aiming for around 3500kalories a day yet ive been eating around 2000.

If you are wanting to put on any muscle mass at all and would seriously recommend getting some protein powder as it really helps get the protein down your neck even if your not hungry, and try and lift heavy duty weights that are heavy to you, not other people, find what is a heavy weight and aim for 10 reps of that weight but really you should be struggling when you reach 8....

So remember if you want size seriously eat like a pig, but remember keep it clean!

Aim for around at least 150g of protein a day and eat plenty of carbs and fat, bread pasta rice peanut butter..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nutrition is the main key to success in gaining muscle, "DONT" over look training your legs as this will generate the alot of hormones required for muscle production, not sure due to your age... but anyhow "Compound" exercises will be your best bet, again as these generate large amounts of hormones, learning perfect technique in these will benefit you greatly now and massively when your skeletal system is fully grown.

If you can master your diet or training or both at 16 years old, you'll be 100 miles ahead of any of your m8s by the time your 18.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Got to say that look great, was that diner? mine just get but in a bowl and mixed around tbh


Thats spicy chicken with rice, personally u couldn't eat the skin unless it was very crispy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Danlite said:


> yeh i get that 10g is nothing but tbh *i'm just not going to be able to get my hands on loads of protein. *Thanks for the idea jake, I think i'll probably start doing that if i can! I think i'm gonna need to get a job to buy extra food and starting getting serious about this!


In that case you'll still be 140lbs then mate, simple as that... your post is almost like saying "im wanna be an an olympic swimmer"

But never bothering going for a swim, if you can't eat a correct diet then you will not get the results you want, trust me, this is fact


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Always to the point raptor, but hes right Danlite, if you want it you need to work at it

im 24 nearly when i started out i used to find it horrific putting on weight and hid behind the excuse "im a hard gainer" when really i half assed my diet and my training was **** poor.

If you want this it takes allot of time and dedication - getting hold of protein is the easy part tbh and when you educate yourself on what to eat and how to train it becaomes easier


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

best of luck matey


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, those last few posts were really helpful, especially Nick. I'm definitely going to look into whey protein which seems to be fairly cheap in holland & barrett! I'm gonna aim to double the protein I'm eating and sort out my training plan to include more heavy weight leg work in that. Thanks again guys, great response!


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

just to give you a general idea on what i'm currently lifting, barbell curls and rows: 14kg each end of the bar 3x10. 3x5 chin-ups and pull ups. I do various other exercises, 8kg lateral rises 3x10 and push-ups with push-up bars 3x10. remember I'm small and a beginner so don't expect too much of me. I'm going to start doing deadlifts and squats 3 times a week as this seems to be what's most advised. Anything else essential in my training plan, anything to ditch? also i read somewhere that i should deadlift 1.5x my weight, is this right?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

1gram of dbol daily, and 7grams of test weekly, should bulk up nicely on that. no pct needed, your only going to be on this course for 2 years


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Next time you fcuk a fat btich ask her what her secret is


----------



## Danlite (May 7, 2011)

haha! might be a good work out too, i'll have to look out for one!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Danlite said:


> just to give you a general idea on what i'm currently lifting, barbell curls and rows: 14kg each end of the bar 3x10. 3x5 chin-ups and pull ups. I do various other exercises, 8kg lateral rises 3x10 and push-ups with push-up bars 3x10. remember I'm small and a beginner so don't expect too much of me. I'm going to start doing deadlifts and squats 3 times a week as this seems to be what's most advised. Anything else essential in my training plan, anything to ditch? also i read somewhere that i should deadlift 1.5x my weight, is this right?


eat your fckn brains out...eat till theres food coming out of your ears...you should be ****ing out beef..


----------

